# Skunk!



## JimW (Nov 30, 2018)

Who needs coffee when you've got a skunked dog to wake you up @ 4:30am? It was 30 degrees out this morn and I'm outside giving the Shepherd a skunk bath. Even she thought I was nuts. This was the second time this year she's gotten sprayed, both times square in the face. Two weeks ago she killed a rabbit in the yard, she's on a roll.  :laugh:


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 30, 2018)

I've heard that a bath in tomato juice helps to remove the skunk odor, save a little for a big bloody Mary just in case it doesn't!


----------



## IKE (Nov 30, 2018)

I had a dog that was sprayed by a skunk once and I had read that canned tomato juice does a good job of neutralizing the smell.....I shot over to the store real quick and purchased 4 large cans of generic tomato juice and gave her a bath in it in the back yard in a big galvanized wash tub that I had at the time and it worked pretty well.

The bright side of the whole ordeal was that I ended up with lots of tomato juice for my Bloody Mary's......after drinking three or four I got to where I didn't mind the dog hair so much. :drunk:


----------



## JimW (Nov 30, 2018)

Bella is 11 and she's good for one or two skunks a year. I've tried every possible mixture there is for getting rid of the smell. Tomato juice really doesn't work much, it masks the smell some but doesn't get rid of it. Straight vinegar works a little better but still leaves some smell behind. The best concoction I've ever seen is a mixture of hydrogen peroxide, baking soda and dish washing detergent. The peroxide and baking soda mix immediately neutralizes the skunk smell, while the dish washing detergent gives some soap and suds to leave the dog smelling nice afterwards. I started using this mix about 6 years ago and it works every time. I go to the dollar store and buy 4 quarts of peroxide to keep on hand just in case.

Definitely save the tomato juice for the Bloody Mary's!

Here's a link to the skunk remedy if anyone is interested. I double the recipe because my dogs are big.

http://www.aaanimalcontrol.com/skunksmellremovalrid.htm


----------



## BlueDragonfly (Nov 30, 2018)

Poor dog. And you!


----------



## Falcon (Nov 30, 2018)

I  had a  veterinarian  friend  who  descented  a  young skunk  and kept  it  for a pet  for a couple  of  weeks.

It  actually  played  like a  little  kitty.


----------



## BlueDragonfly (Nov 30, 2018)

Falcon said:


> I  had a  veterinarian  friend  who  descented  a  young skunk  and kept  it  for a pet  for a couple  of  weeks.
> 
> It  actually  played  like a  little  kitty.


 I know several people who did this. They make great pets! Once de-scented.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 30, 2018)

Poor Jim. My dog got hit once. I used minty tooth paste which did help a lot, but hard to rinse out. Then, a commercial skunk shampooo. I like your concoction of peroxide, soda and dish liquid.  Did it give her highlights?


----------



## BlueDragonfly (Nov 30, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Poor Jim. My dog got hit once. I used minty tooth paste which did help a lot, but hard to rinse out. Then, a commercial skunk shampooo. I like your concoction of peroxide, soda and dish liquid.  Did it give her highlights?


 nthego:


----------



## JimW (Nov 30, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Poor Jim. My dog got hit once. I used minty tooth paste which did help a lot, but hard to rinse out. Then, a commercial skunk shampooo. I like your concoction of peroxide, soda and dish liquid.  Did it give her highlights?



:laugh:

I'm sitting here at work and I can still smell skunk.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 30, 2018)

JimW said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I'm sitting here at work and I can still smell skunk.



Dang Jim, it's in the house, the carpets, upholstery, drapes, etc. You know. phew!


----------



## Keesha (Nov 30, 2018)

JimW said:


> Bella is 11 and she's good for one or two skunks a year. I've tried every possible mixture there is for getting rid of the smell. Tomato juice really doesn't work much, it masks the smell some but doesn't get rid of it. Straight vinegar works a little better but still leaves some smell behind. The best concoction I've ever seen is a mixture of hydrogen peroxide, baking soda and dish washing detergent. The peroxide and baking soda mix immediately neutralizes the skunk smell, while the dish washing detergent gives some soap and suds to leave the dog smelling nice afterwards. I started using this mix about 6 years ago and it works every time. I go to the dollar store and buy 4 quarts of peroxide to keep on hand just in case.
> 
> Definitely save the tomato juice for the Bloody Mary's!
> 
> ...



We have dealt with this a few times and I agree that the tomato juice ides lacks greatly. Just being that close to your dog, you are going to smell it for days. We used something similar and it worked fairly well but for the most part it’s an oil that just needs to wear off and will do so in about a week or two nthego:
I feel for you ALL. Your poor wife mustn’t be too pleased either but at least you’re all safe


----------



## jujube (Nov 30, 2018)

Falcon said:


> I  had a  veterinarian  friend  who  descented  a  young skunk  and kept  it  for a pet  for a couple  of  weeks.
> 
> It  actually  played  like a  little  kitty.



I got a descented skunk for my 12th birthday present.  She was a sweet little thing but was never totally successfully housebroken and there was still a musky smell about her.  She did learn to tolerate a harness and leash well and liked to go for walks.

Sometimes, I would tether her to the clothesline in the back yard for a while so that she had a large range of motion in the yard, as she loved to catch and eat grasshoppers.  We had a mother cat with a few mostly-grown kittens who hated her (and it was a mutual hate/hate society).  They'd stand just outside her range and taunt her.  When someone was out in the yard, she was allowed off the leash to roam.  One of the kittens was asleep on the wellhouse and before we could stop her, the skunk had crept up on the kitten and bit the end of its tail off.  _Vengeance is mine, sayeth the skunk_.


----------



## wvnewbie (Nov 30, 2018)

YES!  An unequivocal YES INDEED!  I've used that many times and it works instantly!  Spray bottle and used on carpets, towels, upholstery, etc.

Helped descent neighbor's beagle.  Actually a cute BLONDE doggie for a couple months...<g>...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 30, 2018)

A few years back my little Yorkie got skunked. That stuff they spray is so slimy. The dog just stood there with all that gunk hanging in his long hair. I used tomato juice but he still smelled. It was summer so I gave him a short hair cut and that helped.


----------



## JimW (Dec 3, 2018)

wvnewbie said:


> YES!  An unequivocal YES INDEED!  I've used that many times and it works instantly!  Spray bottle and used on carpets, towels, upholstery, etc.
> 
> Helped descent neighbor's beagle.  Actually a cute BLONDE doggie for a couple months...<g>...



Be careful putting that mixture in a closed container, it can explode. Most of the peroxide recipes I've seen come with a warning like the one below.



> NEVER, ever, store mixed solution in a closed bottle,   sprayer,etc.  Pressure will build up until the container   bursts.  This can cause severe injury.
> How much pressure will the complete decomposition of 3% hydrogen      peroxide produce in a closed container ???  It depends on how full      the container is.  Assuming negligible solubility of Oxygen in water,      a bottle half-full of peroxide will develop about 140 psi.  A      bottle 3/4 full would develop 420 psi.  This can do a lot of damage.
> http://home.earthlink.net/~skunkremedy/home/sk00001.htm[/SIZE]


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 3, 2018)

Thanks, Jim. I'd never have realized!


----------



## JimW (Dec 3, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Thanks, Jim. I'd never have realized!



Welcome RR. If one of those bottles exploded, it would put hilights on a lot more than just your hair, lol.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 3, 2018)

IKE said:


> I had a dog that was sprayed by a skunk once and I had read that canned tomato juice does a good job of neutralizing the smell.....I shot over to the store real quick and purchased 4 large cans of generic tomato juice and gave her a bath in it in the back yard in a big galvanized wash tub that I had at the time and it worked pretty well.
> 
> The bright side of the whole ordeal was that I ended up with lots of tomato juice for my Bloody Mary's......after drinking three or four I got to where I didn't mind the dog hair so much. :drunk:


A good bloody mary is tough to beat.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 3, 2018)

I am a fresh air nut and my windows are always open so when a skunk was run over and squashed about 100 feet from my second floor condo it was a gas chamber. I grabbed a bottle of bleach and walked to the scene of the crime and doused it with the bleach. Stink gone.


----------



## danielk (Jan 25, 2019)

Sounds horrible. Apparently skunk smell is so potent you can smell it from more than 3 miles away if you're down wind. Lucky enough never to have been sprayed and neither have my pets.


----------



## win231 (Mar 14, 2019)

My Yellow Lab got sprayed once.  He ran into the house & I ended up throwing away a bed that he jumped on, several pairs of shoes that he rubbed his face on, then I had to research on the internet what to bathe him in.  Peroxide, baking soda & a teaspoon of Dawn soap.  It worked after the third time.  Then I washed the windows, walls & floors with vinegar & vanilla extract & sprinkled baking soda on the carpets & vacuumed.  It took all night to do all three floors.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 15, 2019)

JimW said:


> Here's a link to the skunk remedy if anyone is interested. I double the recipe because my dogs are big.
> 
> http://www.aaanimalcontrol.com/skunksmellremovalrid.htm


Thank you for that link, Jim.  We haven't had to deal with this yet (our drama has generally involved porcupines), but I'll keep the information handy - just in case.  :thanks:


----------

